

The Lean Startup bundle for only $49 - includes Eric's Book - samiq
http://deals.feld.com/deal/lean-startup-2/

======
samiq
Hi guys, just bought this bundle offer (down from $150) and thought it might
be of interest to HNs.

it includes access to 3 LS courses plus Eric Ries' new book.

hope you can take advantage of it.

